# [SOLVED] Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello,



I have an admin account on my domain at work as well as a personal pc there.
I would like to send my personal info at work securely so this is what i wanna do:


I would like to route all network traffic (browser and software/third party programs, through my home internet connection using hamachi.


I have read:
Gaming over Hamachi - LogMeIn Community
and
Route all the traffic through Hamachi - LogMeIn Community

and
How to route all internet traffic through Hamachi? - LogMeIn Community

but all the guide are incomplete or have key details missing.



Can you link me to a complete guide or help me with this at all.
I have a good idea of what to do after reading the threads so far, so dont be afraid to get technical.



Thanks in advance.

Drbacchoi


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

I'm sorry but I am not getting what it is you are asking.

You say you want to route all traffic from your work pc through your home internet connection. But that doesn't make any sense to do so.

Perhaps what you are asking is how to transfer data between home and work or work and home securely?


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

Sry if I'm being too vague.

What I want to do is use my home pc as a gateway such that only the connection to my home pc would show on the network monitors.

I guess you can say that Home-PC would be acting as a proxy.

So I know that Hamachi offers remote access and file transfer, however, I need to know how to perform the above.

If you have a look at the links I included you might understand a bit more.


Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

The first two links are really the same and don't say anything of value.

The last like involves a proxy server and quite honestly also does not accomplish anything but add an extra hop to the internet. That setup is unusable remotely since the user couldn't get to the private lan proxy server when off the home network.

All of those posts involved folks not understanding a few things. For example in the proxy config the Hamachi connection was lan to lan then to the proxy server then out to the internet. Pretty pointless since there was nothing to protect from lan to lan.

So this brings us back to your question
"I would like to send my personal info at work securely"

What is missing in this statement is from where to where are you wanting to transfer this data securely which is why I asked the question
"Perhaps what you are asking is how to transfer data between home and work or work and home securely? "


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*



Wand3r3r said:


> "Perhaps what you are asking is how to transfer data between home and work or work and home securely? "


yes that what I want to do, and a bit more.

lets take a program like Skype as an example.

1. Run Skype
2. Skype request internet access and is directed to Home-PC's IP address 
3. Skype connects to Home-PC's IP address 
4. Home-PC is configured to allow Work-PC's IP address to access internet through its ISP
5. Work-PC can now access the internet using Home-PC's IP address.

In 1 sentence: I want to route my to the internet through my home pc.

I.E. Work-PC is connected to Home-PC through a secure port and Home-PC connects freely to any site/server through any port.



I really don't know how to explain this any further to you.
I honestly feel that you understand but you just have no idea of what to do, so your just avoiding what I'm asking.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

"I honestly feel that you understand but you just have no idea of what to do, so your just avoiding what I'm asking."

What I honestly feel is that you are trying to address a issue via a method that could work but is quite pointless. I also suspect you are trying to get around a work restriction concerning internet access. It would be a great way to get fired since your setup would compromise the security of the work network.

First issue you have is you don't know if you can vpn through your company's firewall. Lets say you were able to connect to a home and then go back out to the internet. It would be dog slow which is the pointless part. You would be going though a pc as well and coming in and going out the SAME home internet connection.

Now that you have answered my original question, which you clearly avoided, its clear you want your home pc to be a router. This means it would have to accept a split vpn tunnel configuration so your incoming vpn didn't have exclusive control over the lan port thereby preventing independent outbound traffic. Then you would need some kind of routing software/proxy server to then be able to go out to the internet on the same subnet. Can't route on the same subnet but perhaps the vpn connection can be on a different subnet.

My suggestion is start looking for softwares that have those qualities. Hamachi or any point to point vpn is only half the solution. Most prevent split tunnel from happening.


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

Thanks for the suggestion.
I took your advice found some success using Hamachi combined with Privoxy.
You were correct with it being very slow however. I encountered some fair to high latency and I think the cause may be the fact that the PC's aren't connected using direct tunnels but relayed tunnels.

I did some searching and most people suggested port forwarding to fix the relayed tunnel problem with Hamachi.

This didn't work though.

Any suggestions on configuring Hamachi for direct tunnels?




> "I also suspect you are trying to get around a work restriction concerning internet access. It would be a great way to get fired since your setup would compromise the security of the work network."


I had a feeling that might be going through your mind. To inform you - I own the business and the purpose of this project is to secure information that I don't want my staff to see on the network monitors for phishing reasons.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

"the purpose of this project is to secure information that I don't want my staff to see on the network monitors for phishing reasons"

Really? You staff wouldn't be able to see your internet traffic without a vpn connection let alone with one. Phishing doesn't apply to this scenario.

Problem isn't with the tunnels. Its with the bandwidth and how you are using it. With your in/out on the same wan link you basically halved your internet connection.

There are a number of internet vpn services available which would accomplish what you want without the bandwidth limitations this setup provides.


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*



> There are a number of internet vpn services available which would accomplish what you want without the bandwidth limitations this setup provides.


Can you suggest one that you've used yourself or one that works well


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

These would be some good places to start your search.
VPN Service Comparison Chart, Compare VPN Providers
Comparison of VPN Service Providers

I only use vpn's at work both client and site to site so I have had no need for a vpn service. These are mostly used to get around country censorship or access programs not available when out of the country of origin but can also be useful for what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

don't mind paying but any free choices?


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*

thanks for all you help Wand3r3r.


I actually came very close with Openvpn software but the server wouldn't accept the connection. 

I found success with VPNGATE.

It did exactly what i needed. the information passes through the third party but thats fine.

For all those reading this post, if your trying to set up hamachi as a proxy: do not attempt it unless you have direct tunnel status. A relayed tunnel will be very slow.


----------



## markylois08 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: Routing software and browser traffic through Hamachi.*



drbacchoi said:


> For all those reading this post, if your trying to set up hamachi as a proxy: do not attempt it unless you have direct tunnel status. A relayed tunnel will be very slow.


how can i set up hamachi as a proxy? i have a friend who do not have any internet access and i want to share my internet through hamachi. can you post a step or procedure?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

hamachi requires an internet connection. You can share an internet connection this way: 3 Ways to Share an Internet Connection - wikiHow


----------



## markylois08 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

